# Jackson Hole Backcountry Camp



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Was doing some research on the Jackson Hole backcountry camp and it sounds pretty cool, especially for someone new to style. Wondering if anyone has done it or knows anyone who has?

http://jacksonhole.com/lessons-guides/camps/backcountry-camp.html

Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It says it is a Level I course. Jackson Hole is generally top notch. Questions I would have. Is this an Aiare Level I course? By taking an aiare certified course you are pretty much qualified to take the next level if you should so choose. For a Level II course I wouldn't be as worried about it, unless you are planning for becoming a guide. For a Level I, I would make sure to take the aiare standard.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Great point, I just looked it up and it seems jackson hole is on the list of companies that provide such a course: AIARE Avalanche Course Providers - link is directly off of aiare.org.

Don't think I plan on becoming a guide but was thought this could be a cool trip idea for next year assuming I can get some friends to man up (they require 3 peeps minimum). 

I figure doing something like this is ideal for a first experience because they educate you the right way instead of just going rogue with people who don't know shit.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

here is an article I wrote on it from 2 years ago: Jackson Hole Steep and Deep Snowboard Camp | Snowboarding News and Updates | SNOWREV

I only had one hike/run with the camp that year. I mostly wrote from the 8+ years of experience at JHMR. The camps are run well by top notch staff who can assess your abilities and cater to advancing you to the best of your abilities. It doesn't matter how in shape or prepared you think you are. The elevation and mountain will kick your ass. I've seen many Pros get schooled by the natural forces there. So the goal for the coaches is to take you as far as you can go but while keeping you close from leaving your comfort zone.

You will learn, be in awe, and most defiantly score some righteous pow. Their knowledge and route finding are what you pay for. These guides can "take you there" to that place dreams are made of.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool article and nice pics... I can't even imagine what an adrenaline rush the whole experience is. I've never experinced bc riding yet so ill be doing as much reading as I can.

Thanks for the insight!:thumbsup:


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Jackson Hole is a magic kingdom for skiers/snowboarders. Being a tourist is one thing, but hanging with veterans and having them stoke you out is even better. Imagine having a Disney Character walk you through Disneyland and cut all the lines! Oh and they'll get you into Corbet's Couloir even if it's on a rope.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

51Fifty said:


> Great point, I just looked it up and it seems jackson hole is on the list of companies that provide such a course: AIARE Avalanche Course Providers - link is directly off of aiare.org.
> 
> Don't think I plan on becoming a guide but was thought this could be a cool trip idea for next year assuming I can get some friends to man up (they require 3 peeps minimum).
> 
> I figure doing something like this is ideal for a first experience because they educate you the right way instead of just going rogue with people who don't know shit.


That is the first step. Second is to make sure the one you are attending is going to be an aiare course. Guide services who are aiare certified do not always teach an aiare course. As I said before, I believe your level I should be an aiare course. After that, it's up to you if you as to how you want to explore your backcountry education. For most, a level I course is more than enough.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Doesn't this seem unusually high cost for an avi 1 class? Or am I missing something? I know it is in JH, but I am sure there are other places than the resort that will give you the proper training.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> That is the first step. Second is to make sure the one you are attending is going to be an aiare course. Guide services who are aiare certified do not always teach an aiare course. As I said before, I believe your level I should be an aiare course. After that, it's up to you if you as to how you want to explore your backcountry education. For most, a level I course is more than enough.


I actually called the resort to find that out yesterday but they're closed for a few weeks. Ill report back when I get an answer


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

So I just got off the off the phone with JH and you do in fact receive a level 1 avy certification upon completion of the course. The girl on the phone also recommended Exumguides.com which, if I'm reading it right, seems much more cost effective.

Gonna take a closer look at exum when I have some time and compare.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll receive a Level I certificate no matter what Level I class you take. All avy schools do that. 

Exum Guides are in rarified air. You are talking about the best of the best with that group. There are just a few outfits that can stand with them. So yeah, you can't go wrong with Exum. I would highly recommend learning from them.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Oops...mind was thinking it but I didn't type it. I asked if the class at JH was aiare cert and the answer I got was yes. For +1k it better be!

Thanks for opining on exum


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for slightly off topic 
So how does the AST Level I Avalanche course compare to the Aiare Level I?

Im looking at doing the AST Course next winter as that is the only one provided in the area ill be in Japan.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't know much about the ast lvl 1 course but I just did some quick reading and it seems like its recognized by the CAC (Canadian Avalanche Centend. to that end I'm not sure its associated with aiare? Then again you said this will be in japan so perhaps there's a bit more recognition to it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The AST course is basically the Canadian version of AIARE from what I understand. Canada is also at the forefront with avalanche science and most US programs are basing their curriculum from Canadian ones. So yeah, it's a quality course to go with AST.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet good to hear ill going to a quality course


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't speak to the backcountry course but I did the Steep n Deep camp a few years ago and looking back now, believe I got a bargain for it. I'm sure whichever guide you choose will be money well spent.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't forget to move to Hawaii after you're done with your avy training :laugh:... not much in the way of demand, but you'll have the market cornered!


----------

